# Neurotransmitters test - results!



## Destrudo (May 19, 2015)

Hello,

I have been suffering from visual snow, neck tension, shaky vision, panic attacks, STRONG derealization and anxiety for a year again now.

I finally got the results from Dr. Bieger, a very well known doctor in Germany who knows more than just school medicine.

He did a salvia and urine test to determine the balance of my brain chemicals.

Here are my results:

Adrenalin: 2,5 (4-10 normal) DEFICIENT
Noradrenalin: 10 (32-58 normal) DEFICIENT
Dopamin: 25 (90-220 normal) BIGGEST DEFICIENCY!
Serotonin: 105 (148-230 normal) DEFICIENT
GABA: 3,99 (1,5-6,8 normal) NORMAL - I take Benzos, it's possible that without them I would lack GABA, too.
Glutamate: 34 (8-25 normal) TOO MUCH
Cortisol morning: 2,4 (2,5-10,8 normal) DEFICIENT
Cortisol afternoon: 0,57 (0,7-3,5 normal) DEFICIENT
Cortisol evening: 0,21 (0,1-1,0 normal) NORMAL

At the moment I take the following:

- Clonazepam (for half a year now) - down from 4mg to 1mg a day

- Pregabalin (for neuropathic pain and benzo tappering)

- 5HTP (to boost Serotonin)

- N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine (to boost Dopamin, Noradrenaline)

- N-Acetyl-L-Acetylstein (to combat high glutamate which is neurotoxic)

- Magnesium

- Selen

- Zinc

- Vitamine B6

- Vitamine C

- Green Tea (L-Theanine for GABA)

- L-Taurine (for GABA)

- Folic acid

- Huperzine A every second day (to combat high glutamate)

- GABA supplement (eventhough it doesn't cross blood-brain-barrier)

Now, I do have a question. My dopamine is very low, so is my noradrenalin and adrenaline. I feel very depressed most of the time unless I take Targin (Oxycodone + Naloxone) which I have been taken for 2 years prior.

Since we have holiday in Germany I can't contact my doctor. How does oxycodone interact with the amino acid therapy?

As far as I know, opioids boost dopamine, lower GABA and increase Glutamate. I want higher dopamine, eventhough it lowers your natural dopamine long-term. But I do not want an increase in Glutamate because of the strong visual snow and the overstimulation in public (lights, sounds, etc.).

Does anyone which neurotransmitters oxycodone impacts in the human brain? No rat studies please. 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

What kind of Magnesium do you take?


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Destrudo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been suffering from visual snow, neck tension, shaky vision, panic attacks, STRONG derealization and anxiety for a year again now.
> 
> ...


Does the "shaky" vision happen more in one eye than the other? I had these exact symptoms for yers and it turned out to be the below eye disorders all neglected for decades:

H52.31 Anisometropia; H53.021 Refractive amblyopia, right eye; H50.51 Esophoria; H51.11; H52.6 Other disorders of refraction;

Convergence insufficiency; Photophobia (symptom)


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

How valid are these neurotransmitter tests?
Is there a scientific background to determine the normal values?
Et cetera

I thought that there were no such tests. But if there are please provide us with more information.

Thanks!


----------



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

yes elliott is right

"Neurotransmitters are not unique to the brain and, in fact, act throughout the body and brain in varying capacities and concentrations. Many people aren't aware, for instance that 95% of all serotonin production in the body occurs not in the brain, but in the gut! Within these very separate respective systems, concentrations of neurotransmitters can vary hugely.

For example, within the brain, the amounts of serotonin found in different regions of the brain acting on different things may be completely different. Also, an isolated measurement does not take into account other variables such as what are called uptake mechanisms, receptor site sensitivity, carrier protein ratios, the type of receptor sites (i.e., D1 or D2 for dopamine), degradation rates, and agonist and antagonistic influences from other messengers (Kharrazian). In other words, it's a complicated story. It seems to me the analogy would be akin to trying to determine what was in some compartment of your refrigerator by looking in your garbage can. The correlations seem dubious, at best."

also:" His lab is the only one I know of that has the technology to test for blood platelet levels of neurotransmitters outside of a research setting. His study found that blood platelet testing results corresponded very closely to CSF (cerebrospinal fluid) testing results, but that neither urine nor plasma testing results did."

and:"plasma testing is primarily used to track the dramatic increases in serotonin or the catecholamines that can result from malignant tumors that secrete large amounts of one or another of these NTs "


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Thanks guys for confirming my doubts!


----------



## Destrudo (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. There have been several tests that prove that the neurotransmitters in your second morning urine are very closely related to the neurotransmitters in your central nervous system. Dr. Bieger helped alot of people who have been suffering from all kinds of neurological and psyhological problems even in persistent cases where symptoms were present for years and didn't get better with the use of SSRI or other medications. All my symptoms fit to the test results.

- Glutamate-GABA imbalance: nerve pain, migraines, tinnitus, overstimatulion by sounds and lights leading to fainting feelings, running thoughts 24/7, hyperawareness, anxiety, visual snow
- Dopamine deficiency: no motivation, very strong dysphoria, shaky hands, head and vision, the feeling nothing in this world can make me happy, no joy at all, restless legs
- Serotonin deficiency: anxiety, Depression, nervousity, feeling hopeless
- Low cortisol, adrenaline and noradrenaline: can't handle stress anymore, constantly fatigued, exhausted after small activities, trying to avoid stressful situations

This cannot be coincidence.


----------



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

Well i'v read that symptoms or a great and reliable in order to diagnosed neurotransmitters deffiencency.

Also you might want to look for an SNDRI (serotonin norepinephrine dopamine reuptake inhibitor): looking forward to Amitifadine and Ansofaxine


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

@Destrudo: Last year you opened this thread: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50533-vertical-heterophoria-tmd-neck-tension-the-cause-of-my-dp/

You told us that a problem with your eyes caused your DP and that fixing this eye-problem *cured* your DP. So I guess that was all bullshit, right?


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

Destrudo, if things are lining up for you in regards to your test results and how you're feeling, then go with it. Otherwise you'll always have it in the back of your mind that you were on to something....on to the cure and let off the pedal. With all due respect to these other guys, many folks post and dismiss your success as if they're world class scientists when in fact they're only regurgitating something they've read 'one time' online. Who's to say what they read is correct? Or incorrect for that matter. Maybe at one point in science, neurotransmitter testing via urine was not considered an adequate reflection of the brain.... maybe other doctors have found the contrary. Not every successful find by a doctor is going to be 'Published', 'Referenced', 'publicly proven'....etc. If you and your Doc are connecting the dots on your test results, how you feel and the corrective action you're taking, then that's worth a hell of a lot more that some published report or opinion. There are many, many paths to each person's own individual cure. What works for you may not work for others and vice versa

Best of Luck


----------



## Slinky (May 12, 2016)

The CNS adapts.

Thanks for sharing these results, maybe I ought to exercise even harder, clean up my diet even further, dream even more, sleep even more, go to that place where most people quit and then keep going.

That is the only way to battle this, to find my mind. To win.


----------



## Amw144 (5 mo ago)

jotteff said:


> @Destrudo: Last year you opened this thread: Vertical heterophoria - TMD - neck tension - the cause...
> 
> You told us that a problem with your eyes caused your DP and that fixing this eye-problem *cured* your DP. So I guess that was all bullshit, right?
> He does say DR and not DP in this post.


----------

